# Any ideas?



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Her chest is puffy and looks like this.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Need a little more info ...

age ...
breed ...

And on a side note ...I have a broody hen that looks like that ...


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

She's a sex link about 1 1/2 years old. Always acts healthy. Bright red comb and wattles. She's the boss of the coop. Even the roosters afraid of her!


----------

